# Event Coverage: Angrillen 2005 - Audi Type 44 Treffen



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The Type 44 Angrillen is a yearly meeting of Audi 100 enthusiasts from the Audi100-online website and takes place in Köln, NRW, Germany. It attracts Audi drivers from all around Europe and offers a leisurely two days to talk with Audi drivers of many nationalities and admire their labors of love. While the get-together started as an Audi 100 meeting, all Audi drivers are more than welcome.
* Full Story *


----------

